# Medicare coverage in USA while living in Mexico



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes I know that Medicare does not cover you in Mexico. My question is what happens to my medicare coverage if I am living in Mexico. I will be traveling to the USA once in a while and use medicare, At lest that is my intention.
First I would think that I will continue having Medicare coverage A and B being that I am retired and receiving Social Security benefits.
My (original) medicare coverage part D prescription drugs seems to want a US address being that when I contacted Social Security at the Consulate in Juarez Mexico to have my SS money deposited to my Banorte bank in Durango Mexico, they changed my address to my address in Mexico in Social Security account. This made a change to my Medicare account to the address in Mexico thus my silverspring part D is looking for an address in USA or they will cancel my part D presciption drug coverage!
So how have some of you handled your Medicare coverage being that you may use it when traveling to the USA?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

These are questions that should be asked of a Social Security office. However, I think you know the answers already. There is no honest way you can have a U.S. address if you live in Mexico, and if Part D is canceled because you live out of the country, that's the way it is.

Yes, you can use your Parts A and B when traveling in the U.S., but now that they officially have your Mexican address, it sounds like it's too late to change in order to get Part D.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

https://www.medicareinteractive.org...dvantage-and-part-d-for-those-who-live-abroad


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

If you cancel your Part D ( Drug ) coverage and reinstate it later, you will be penalized for the time the coverage was cancelled ( as is for Part B also ).

If you keep your Part B and D coverage while living in Mexico, you will not be able to retain the Part C ( Medicare Advantage ) or Supplement plans - these are third party administered, ie Humana, BlueCross, etc.

Traveling back to the U.S. and utilizing Original Medicare may be difficult unless you already have a relationship with a doctor and hospital facilities that accept Original Medicare

You could sign up for a mail forwarding service in the States and use that address for the Part D coverage.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

Can I have an address in the states as well as live in Mexico and can I keep my Medicare part D this way? I'm not at Medicare age yet, but I do want to plan ahead. I will be using a home which I co-own with one of my sons as my physical U.S. address while I live in Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Will you be actually LIVING in that home, or is this a "virtual" address? You know the answer if you want to follow the law.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

I would live there periodically as I return to the states every few months. I am not sure if this is a legal loophole.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

It will probably come down to what you (and Medicare!) consider your Domicile. 

You would be smart to ask these questions of Medicare and not a bunch of expats who sometimes either don't really know, or give outdated answers or just give an answer as to what they are doing, legal or not!

YMMV






.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

MANY people tht live in Mexico, sign up for a mailbox service in the USA and their mail is brought down on a weekly basis. It's how I did it before, and how I intend to do it again when i come back down. Whether this is "legal" or not, is no one elses business but YOURS. I know tht until I feel comfortable that I am 'settled", and I'm not going to move back permanently this is how I will continue to do so. It's MY RIGHT.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Then by all means.....







.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

oesgwynedd said:


> MANY people tht live in Mexico, sign up for a mailbox service in the USA and their mail is brought down on a weekly basis. It's how I did it before, and how I intend to do it again when i come back down. Whether this is "legal" or not, is no one elses business but YOURS. I know tht until I feel comfortable that I am 'settled", and I'm not going to move back permanently this is how I will continue to do so. It's MY RIGHT.



Of course , you realize that nobody cares what you do.. People wll give you their opinion but you are on your own..


----------

